# Printer and USB storage HELP



## amandus57 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have followed the handbook but it do_es_n't work for either of them. I created a /etc/devfs.rules and it looks like this 
	
	



```
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'lpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'usb/2.2.0' mode 0660 group cups
[localrules=5]
add path 'da*' mode 0660 group operator
add path 'md*' mode 0660 group operator
add path 'ada*' mode 0660 group operator
```
The user is in the right groups, and I have put 
	
	



```
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf. I have put 
	
	



```
vfs.usermount=1
```
 in /etc/sysctl.conf. Permission denied comes when I try to print, and the USB flash pen is showing on the Xfce4 desktop but can't be mounted. I can mount it in a terminal.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jul 11, 2014)

Regarding your printer, your /etc/rc.conf, sets the value of the devfs_system_ruleset variable to "system" and then in the next line sets it again to "localrules".  I believe that only the localrules ruleset is being applied.  Instead, in /etc/rc.conf try this:

```
devfs_system_ruleset="system localrules"
```
I don't expect this to fix your USB memory stick mounting issue though.  Since you can mount it from the console, I imagine your user is in the operator group and that the permissions are correct.  Am I right in thinking that Xfce uses sysutils/polkit?  Have you configured that?

On a minor note, it might be worth using a higher number for the localrules ruleset, just in case a future release of FreeBSD adds another ruleset as number 5.  It will save you scratching your head when you upgrade long after you have forgotten you configured your own ruleset number 5, which would override a set with the same number in /etc/defaults/devfs.rules.


----------



## amandus57 (Jul 11, 2014)

```
devfs_system_ruleset="system localrules"
```
 doesn't work, but I got the printer working now. I removed 
	
	



```
[localrules=5]
    add path 'da*' mode 0660 group operator
    add path 'md*' mode 0660 group operator
    add path 'ada*' mode 0660 group operator
```
from /etc/devfs.rules. Now I must figure out how to mount a USB pen on Xfce4*.*


----------



## amandus57 (Jul 12, 2014)

I did  `# mkdir /mnt/username # chown username:usergroup /mnt/username` and put the device in /etc/fstab like this 
	
	



```
/dev/da0s1	/mnt/bengt	msdosfs	rw,noauto	 0	0
```
And now mounting a/the USB pen as a user in Xfce4 is working too.


----------

